# Son first tournament



## Boatgone

I am excited about tomorrows tournament.

My son is fishing it with his buddy on Capt. Brads boat. I sure do hope they have a great time and do well.

Look forward to another great post from Brad King telling us how well they did.

Good Luck to all the anglers and hope everybody has a good day fishing.


----------



## B.L. Laird

I hope your son has good luck and should with Brad!
Where and what time is the weigh-in?


----------



## Boatgone

I havnt heard how they did yet. I had a prior obligation and am still waiting to hear from them.
The weigh in was from 3 to 5.


----------



## Brad King

Well, we gave it our all but just couldn't catch the fish we needed. The boys did a great job and hung in there with me all day! We did catch some trout and reds and a small shark.


----------



## Boatgone

Havent had a chance to talk with both of them yet, but Billy really had a great time. Said he REALLY liked the boat! He told me it went like 10 mph faster than the old cape we had and he said it was awesome.


----------

